# My pup got worms, again!?



## Martiniz (Jul 12, 2009)

i dewormed my gsd puppy when he was around 2 1/2 months. everything was going smooth and he is 5 months now. today i looked at his poop and i saw some worms crawling in it, and it was alive! but im confused because his belly isn't big, it looks normal to me and he's been playful and he's actually eating more. a couple days ago he wasnt eating that much but today he is eating more but then i found worms in his poop today, so im really confused. i have a picture of it, i dont know what kind of worm it is can u help me identify it. 

warning: picture may look disgusting (its a pic of his poop with worms)

in this picture theres only 1 worm because the rest crawled out of the poop and into the grass. the worm is on the bottom left


http://img41.imageshack.us/i/1000854e.jpg/


your help is appreciated


----------



## Herrick's Mommy (Nov 5, 2009)

My puppy had the same problem as well. When we got him, he had already been dewormed and everything, but around three weeks after, we noticed that he was pooping a lot and he had the same problem. I actually got a fecal sample and dropped it off at the vets office. He told me that he had tapeworms, which he got from eating a flea. He gave him a shot and said that within 24hrs they would all be gone. As soon as he did that, we decided to put him on the Comfortis flea pill, which is given to him once a month. He's an only dog, so where got the fleas, we have no idea, but the good news is that he's gotten rid of his fleas, his worms and we sterilized everything in the house just to make sure that everything was gone. I would definitely recommend you getting a stool sample as soon as you can and take it to your vet to see if it is a tapeworm or some other sort of parasite, but definitely see your vet.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, I can't really identify the worm for you... But I can add that I've had to give Donatello regular worm-preventaive medicine.

If you live in an apartment, or if you walk your dog in areas that are high traffic to other dogs and animals, they are a lot more likely to pick up worms, and it's a lot more likely to happen frequently.

I had to de-worm Donatello once, and then using the same medicine I give him a smaller dose every month or every other month and have not had a problem since...


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

The pic is a bit overexposed...but it could be roundworms (spaghetti like?). If so, roundworms usually require TWO dewormings (if not more) in order to shut down the lifecycle...the deworming kills the adults but not the eggs, so a month or so later, more adults. 
SO it's not that he got them again, but that you didn't totally eradicate them the first time.



deege39 said:


> If you live in an apartment, or if you walk your dog in areas that are high traffic to other dogs and animals, they are a lot more likely to pick up worms, and it's a lot more likely to happen frequently.


Deege...what does an apartment have to do with it? Just curious..lol.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Cracker said:


> Deege...what does an apartment have to do with it? Just curious..lol.


Sorry, I was in a rush and should have explained a little more... I lived in an apartment complex and walking the dog outside on the grounds where stray cats and other dogs roamed, contributed to Donatello picking up worms. lol.


----------



## STPFAN (Sep 27, 2009)

All dogs should be wormed regularly which can be monthly or every 2 months. Anytime your dog is exposed to the outdoors they have a chance of getting contaminated....not only by other cat or dogd feces but other wild animals such as rodents, raccoons or skunks!


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

yeah they HAVE to be de-wormed on a regular basis. Its Not a one time done deal. I figured that out myself.

and I have never heard of a dog getting worms (we had dogs as a kid, living in a house) until i got Faith and lived at an apartment. ALL dogs shared the same strip of grass to pee and poop on- thus they shared worms. Thankfully we moved.


----------

